# Chew Toy



## Ratty_123 (2 mo ago)

Hi! I just wanted to share this chew toy that I found on Etsy. My ratties really enjoy chewing it! I hope yours will too!









Handmade Small Animal Hanging Chew Toy - Etsy


This Small Animal Toys item is sold by ForeverHorseDesigns. Ships from Saint Paul, MN. Listed on Dec 1, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------

